# Freezing woodworm



## tekno.mage (26 Sep 2010)

I was given a couple of sacks of interesting wood offcuts recently and have noticed that some of the walnut pieces show a few nasty little woodworm holes  

I've put the offending pieces into plastic bags and stuck 'em in the freezer to kill off anything still munching inside. Does anyone know how long you have to keep the wood in the freezer for effective treatment? Some of the pieces are small planks and they are a bit of a nuisance in the freezer!!!


----------



## CHJ (26 Sep 2010)

Can't see it being any longer than is necessary for the package to reach freezing down to the rest of the freezer contents. 
Don't see that holding frozen grubs or eggs for any extra time can achieve anything.


----------



## Jonzjob (26 Sep 2010)

This is an extract from this site and it appears that it takes a long time http://www.associatedcontent.com/articl ... html?cat=6

"Once the entomologist has determined that you indeed have infestations there are generally three different ways that woodworm larvae and woodboring beetles can be eliminated. The first is by spot application with pesticides. Depending on the level of effectiveness of the pesticide, this job may require professional. The second method is freezing and only applies to furniture. It is only really applicable if you can live without a piece of furniture for a while. Essentially, the furniture is taken to a walk in freezer and left there for a few weeks. Any sub-freezing temperatures will kill the woodworm and beetles. The third method is through fumigation."


----------



## jpt (26 Sep 2010)

I always leave in the freezer for at least 2 weeks and not had any problems with them surviving.

john


----------



## dickm (27 Sep 2010)

I've also been told that it's important to chill the beasties rapidly, as otherwise they can "acclimatise" and survive for even longer. So an industrial blast freezer would be the ideal kit, but I can't see many companies welcoming your wormy timber!


----------



## tekno.mage (28 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the info guys - looks like I'm stuck with those small walnut planks in the freezer for another week or so!!!


----------



## jlawrence (28 Sep 2010)

OK, I'm fascinated. How the heck do you go about persuading swmbo to allow you to put wood in the freezer ?


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Sep 2010)

jlawrence":3vc36v6h said:


> OK, I'm fascinated. How the heck do you go about persuading swmbo to allow you to put wood in the freezer ?



Must admit, I've not had a problem with that one. Just do it. As long as it isn't damaging the food in there what difference does it make? Mind you it might help the fact that we share the cooking so both use it?:lol: 

Also use the microwave for small pieces as well. 

Pete


----------



## big soft moose (28 Sep 2010)

jlawrence":3luflj2i said:


> OK, I'm fascinated. How the heck do you go about persuading swmbo to allow you to put wood in the freezer ?



I think you'll find tecknomage is the laydee - so she'll have a hwbi and he'll not even notice the wood in the freezer - or at least not til he tries to freeze a bottle of schapps


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Sep 2010)

big soft moose":1u9hcgg0 said:


> jlawrence":1u9hcgg0 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'm fascinated. How the heck do you go about persuading swmbo to allow you to put wood in the freezer ?
> ...



That helps as well. At the moment our living room floor is covered in bits of wood, abrasive, wire and pictures of meerkats and none of it is mine!!!!!

pete


----------



## CHJ (28 Sep 2010)

> meerkats


 can't wait to see the pics, make sure Sue gets a decent bit of wood to work on.


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Sep 2010)

CHJ":orbi1yg1 said:


> > meerkats
> 
> 
> can't wait to see the pics, make sure Sue gets a decent bit of wood to work on.



She's doing it on a bowl for someone, I'll get a picture when she finishes it. Has to have it done by Thursday so she is at present out of bounds :lol: Just feed her coffee at decent intervals

Pete


----------



## tekno.mage (28 Sep 2010)

Yup - the only reason my hwbi goes near the freezer is to look for ice cream in the summer.

However, I've now mananged to wiggle the nuisance planks nearer the bottom now, so they are not in the way when I go to get the milk. We live on a rural hill farm, so have 6 pint containers of milk in the freezer in case of being snowed in or there being a fallen tree down over the track etc. Also, a large freezer saves going shopping so often and we both hate any kind of shopping that doesn't involve tools, wood or other workshop-type necessities.

There is also wood in various states of "being dried" or "being aclimatised" in most rooms of the house (except the kitchen & our bedroom) and there are usually at least a few woodshavings on the carpet unless we are having people round - then it's out comes Henry for a quick hoover round before they arrive (of course in winter one can always blame woodshavings & other carpet detritus on the contents of the log basket as we heat using open fires!)

I'm also guilty of playing around testing wood stains & finishes in the kitchen & scullery too - the nearer the sink, the easier the cleanup :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Sep 2010)

Sounds a bit like our house. Only difference being we don't always hoover up for visitors. :lol: 

pete


----------



## OldWood (30 Sep 2010)

Bodrighy said:


> Sounds a bit like our house. Only difference being we don't always hoover up for visitors. :lol:
> 
> pete



Sorry Pete - I read that first as '... always hoover up visitors" !!!   

The mind did boggle a bit until I back tracked. 

Rob


----------



## Bodrighy (30 Sep 2010)

OldWood":3hxmq6rw said:


> Bodrighy":3hxmq6rw said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds a bit like our house. Only difference being we don't always hoover up for visitors. :lol:
> ...



In this house nothing would surprise me. Did hoover a mouse up a few weeks back. Must have been dead though. Didn't realise until I emptied the thing. :lol: The joys of rural life

Pete


----------

